# distance from clones to light?



## luckybudda (Jan 14, 2009)

hi i was wondering if anyone knows how far i should put my light from my babies. theyre still in the dome and are about 10 days in.some have rooted some have not.they are currently under a cfl light. would it be better to put them under the 1000w hps or leave them under the fluorescent?would the stronger light help them root faster,and if so how far should the light be? thanks


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2009)

Most would laugh, but I root clones under a single 42W CFL about 6" away. they are spending more time rooting than need of light. They don't need much until you see new growth  I think a 1kw would be way overkill.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 14, 2009)

clones require minimal light so i believe less is more in this case.  If you  put them under a 1000 watter they will just shrivel and die.  My advise is to be patient and let them get a good root system before you even think about putting them under a light.  

Mutt-  I think I use the same 42w swirly cfl bulb that you do and it woks great on clones.


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, any indirect light is fine, so something like that would be overkill IMO. Mutt has it right with just one CFL, you could even et away with a CFL you have in your lamp if you aen't cloning too many


----------

